# Diamond dog food?



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Wanting to get some thoughts on diamonds lamb meal an rice!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pure digestive shit.


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

I use 4health which is made by diamond an i have no problems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

I use Diamond and have no issues out of my dogs what so ever


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Most dogs can "survive" on just about any source of food even if it has completely poor nutritional value that can be absorbed.. Many of stray survive simply off garbage and picking off whatever dead they find as they lack the ability to hunt for their food. Those that do have this ability, mentally and physically become less dependent on humans and feral.. Plenty of them too in certain parts of the country.. Depends on genetically instilled by human counterparts and completely different subject all together.

Point of this is Diamond IS garbage.. I've worked in different areas of pet products including a good bit of time in distribution and as a regional rep which is far different than that of what you find in a chain pet store. I have been to several feed manufacturing plants including the Diamond plant in SC.. Utterly disgusting what you find, even by industry standards which plenty of loopholes within that many major brands opt to take as it cheapens their products thus cheapens cost passed along thus win win... Consumer happy, corporate happy with capital.

In dog feed there are only a handful of which go beyond what industry sets forth, of those only a few of that handful take it to the point of healthy for a processed feed. The most consistent and value for the animal is Champion Pet Feeds.. Producing Acana and Orijen. 

While the best thing you can feed that is both wallet friendly and natural for the dog is raw, Champion does offer a product that is just about as close as you can get while supplying the dog of more than enough nutritional value to thrive.. Not just make it another day.

People will disagree saying that they feed "x" brand and their animals are fine, healthy even. This can be a touchy subject for obvious reasons however these people have also not quite educated themselves enough on the subject.. Or, just don't care.

Skin allergies, dry skin, dull coat, blindness (rare), bloat, food poisoning (fairly rare), digestive infections, dehydration, obesity, knuckling, death (rare), bone weakening, protein specific allergies (i.e chicken)... Just some of the things that can be directly associated with feeding poor quality feeds that are out sourced and/or lack usable nutrition.. (Of course some of these can also be associated with plenty of other roots as well)

There ARE a few dogs out there whom can live long lives on poor quality feeds, however i will say more often than not, the vast majority, end up with one problem or many as consistent intake of feed to create issue isn't that of instant, not always, it can take years to develop and if left dismissed you create a life long issue.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

The first recall I.lost my first apbt....I won't touch it


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

I knew there was a recall!! Just didn't know if anything had changed since then.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blueindian said:


> I knew there was a recall!! Just didn't know if anything had changed since then.


A recall? There has been tons of recalls and for the most part nothing has changed. Many recalls have been "buried" and never made public either until it gets to the point of ridiculous.. Rats getting caught up in process and ending up in feed was a HUGE problem not that long ago, i think late 2011 through first part of 2012. Rat poisoning was also involved and detected. This particular one never made public and the factory had shut down for a few days to "clean up" then re open, from what i hear it is better than last time i visited when i was a rep but hardly.

And it isn't JUST Diamond either.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I used it for many years without issue as well. Then during hard times had to switch to a cheaper food. When I went back to Diamond (about 2-3yrs ago) my dogs got sick, lost hair and looked horrid over all. Haven't touched it since


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed diamond and have never had any issues.
Diamond makes a lot of foods including 4 health and kirkland signature brand for costco.
I normally feed the diamond naturals with no corn, wheat, or soy but recently out of necessity I have been feeding the sports mix and I have had no issues with it. Actually it is the only food that can keep weight on my dogs. I feed the extreme athlete to about 5 of my dogs to keep weight on them. I think its a good food if your dog does ok on it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Diamond fed

sports mix in the am and Extreme athlete in the pm










Sports mix (when he's home with me, he's in california right now)









Extreme athlete


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dogs can eat most anything. It's taken Beneful years to kill some of the dogs that have died eating it. As far as Diamond being a good food, eh. There are better. I don't have a huge food budget, so my dogs are eating Authority grain-free. Comparable to the more upscale brands, but not nearly so pricey.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Lisa thats all genetics not feed results


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

When I got Odin I fed crap purina one or something... I upgraded to TotW (made by diamond) and he did better. But then after a while I noticed that the upturn I noticed had started to level out and even decrease ... so I switched him to Acana Regionals and haven't looked back. And when I pick up my new addition I plan to feed Acana still.... we'll see if I can afford it lol.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Diamond is crap... Visit there processing plant. Raw is the only way to go! Don't say it's more expensive either because it's not unless your feeding all white meat chick breast and filet mignon, which dogs don't need. Like Stan said those results are genetics not diet. Just as regardless of the shape of the animal gameness is a genetic trait that can't be defined by structure or diet or any amount of work...somethings are either there or not


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

904bullys said:


> Diamond is crap... Visit there processing plant. Raw is the only way to go! Don't say it's more expensive either because it's not unless your feeding all white meat chick breast and filet mignon, which dogs don't need. Like Stan said those results are genetics not diet. Just as regardless of the shape of the animal gameness is a genetic trait that can't be defined by structure or diet or any amount of work...somethings are either there or not


Firehazard is Stan... I don't know KMs real name and I think he prefers it that way. Just tryin to help.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

904bullys said:


> Like Stan said those results are genetics not diet.


Km is not Stan  Fire is Stan.. Km is...Km lol



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Firehazard is Stan... I don't know KMs real name and I think he prefers it that way. Just tryin to help.


LOL Lauren didn't see you post on the 2nd page


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> LOL Lauren didn't see you post on the 2nd page


Cuz I'm ninja status like that >


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Duh I knew that.... I forgot who was saying what, doh


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I just switched over to Diamond Lamb and Rice from Iams (i know i know silly me feeding such crap lol but when you have no income then it works)..my dogs have all been doing great..their coats look amazing since i switched and they have alot more energy.so its a little bit of an upgrade in my eyes....eventually i'd love to do raw but dont have the means where i am.


----------



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

I use to feed my girl Diamond Special Formulated for Puppies & Nursing Dogs! It was high in protein & in CORN too! She had runny poops, minor joint problems & she would never finish the bowl but was still hungry! So I changed her food to Fromm Family puppy food! It's like she can't get enough of it & I notice a change in her energy level, growth, no more limping, poops are solid & the vet says she's gettin healthier & stronger!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

